# What's your best time up Lookout Mtn?



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

I measure from the two totem type polls at bottom to the first white line about 30yrds prior to Buffalo Bill's turn off. My best was 24:40 last week.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

20:31

goal is to break 20...


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

dfleck said:


> 20:31
> 
> goal is to break 20...


Impressive!! Age? Weight? How much do you train? In other words, how the hell do you do it??


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

LyncStar said:


> Impressive!! Age? Weight? How much do you train? In other words, how the hell do you do it??


28, 145 lbs... Training is about 8-15hrs per week. My rigid single speed MTB keeps the legs tough. (friendlier then weight training during the season) 

how do i do it? cross eyed and ready to hurl :yikes:


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

I beat my best race time (22:12) on a training ride (21:55) earlier in the year. That's good for about top 1/3 in the IV's. Looking to go to around 21:00 next year on my way into the III's like Mr. Fleck.

Losing about 8 lb helped me cut the most time..





LyncStar said:


> I measure from the two totem type polls at bottom to the first white line about 30yrds prior to Buffalo Bill's turn off. My best was 24:40 last week.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

howardpowered said:


> I beat my best race time (22:12) on a training ride (21:55) earlier in the year. That's good for about top 1/3 in the IV's. Looking to go to around 21:00 next year on my way into the III's like Mr. Fleck.
> 
> Losing about 8 lb helped me cut the most time..


are you on Einstein's? Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Back in '92 I made it from the CSM Dorms to Buffalo Bill in about 48 minutes. On my mountain bike with knobby tires. 

Maybe I should venture back to Golden and try it again. It is supposed to be nice on Saturday.


----------



## Aaron in Denver (Apr 12, 2006)

*I've seen you guys...*

You're the ones who ride by me like I've dropped the chain! 
My best is 30:07 
Is there any handicapping for being 39yrs, 5-08/185? I usually ride from downtown Golden, so I'm already fatigued from the climb up 19th Street. Yeah, that's the ticket... I was already tired. And...I got a flat too... yeah, that's it...


AJ


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

Aaron in Denver said:


> You're the ones who ride by me like I've dropped the chain!
> My best is 30:07
> Is there any handicapping for being 39yrs, 5-08/185? I usually ride from downtown Golden, so I'm already fatigued from the climb up 19th Street. Yeah, that's the ticket... I was already tired. And...I got a flat too... yeah, that's it...
> 
> ...


No credit for the age (same as me) or point of departure (that's known as a short warm up), but you get much love and admiration for the weight!!! Pretty sure my time would zoom past 30 if I strapped a Santa Cruz LT to my back, or slipped on a third pound lead vest!! Keep pedaling baby!!


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

howardpowered said:


> I beat my best race time (22:12) on a training ride (21:55) earlier in the year. That's good for about top 1/3 in the IV's. Looking to go to around 21:00 next year on my way into the III's like Mr. Fleck.
> 
> Losing about 8 lb helped me cut the most time..


What are the IVs and IIIs??


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*Sorry for the confusion*



LyncStar said:


> What are the IVs and IIIs??


Some of us race regularly. Ametuer racers are categorized by age and ability (I, II, III, & IV) in this state (IV being the slowest). IME it is very difficult to become as fast as the racers unless you begin racing. Here is a link to the results for the ACA sanctioned race up Lookout this May. Mass start hill climbs tend to only improve your time marginally, so it's still a good way to measure yourself against the best in your age/ability group.

http://americancycling.org/results/2006/may/lookout-mtn.htm


----------



## howardpowered (Jun 27, 2004)

*I may be jumping the gun*



dfleck said:


> are you on Einstein's? Congrats on the upgrade!


I haven't actually earned my III's points yet, but I plan to be there by the end of next season. I rode for Einsteins last season, there was poor organization, and the _few_ of us who actually raced for them will probably be racing with HART next year.


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

howardpowered said:


> Some of us race regularly. Ametuer racers are categorized by age and ability (I, II, III, & IV) in this state (IV being the slowest). IME it is very difficult to become as fast as the racers unless you begin racing. Here is a link to the results for the ACA sanctioned race up Lookout this May. Mass start hill climbs tend to only improve your time marginally, so it's still a good way to measure yourself against the best in your age/ability group.
> 
> http://americancycling.org/results/2006/may/lookout-mtn.htm



Thanks! Very cool.


----------

